# [MOUNT -T] vfat error,estando * en el kernel (solucionado)

## sefirotsama

Pues eso.

Llevo bastante tiempo sin poder acceder a mi USB desde Linux (sistema de archivos fat32), y también una partición de windows con fat32 (aunque en realidad no la uso pero bueno).

El caso es que tenia un viejo kernel (ahora ya casi incompatible con mi hardware) con el que si puedo acceder a las particiones fat. Mis nuevos kernels incluido el actual todos tienen marcadas compatibilidad con vfat, ntfs (sin rw), msdos y compatibilidad al máximo en el apartado de file systems del kernel.

Ya no sé que más poner... el caso es que en /dev me aparecen los dispositivos a montar correctamente pero a la hora de montar me devuelve el tipicio error de que especifique un tipo de filesystem con "mount -t" y ponga lo que ponga no consigo solucionarlo.

Mañana añadiré más información a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.

(estoy algo espeso así que si no me entendeis pq no me explico decidlo).

----------

## luismanson

ya es mañana  :Razz: 

fijate que te dice "dmesg" luego de intentar montar la particion en cuestion, y el mismo mount.

----------

## i92guboj

 *luismanson wrote:*   

> ya es mañana 
> 
> fijate que te dice "dmesg" luego de intentar montar la particion en cuestion, y el mismo mount.

 

Prueba a montar la partición, EXACTAMENTE con este esquema:

```

$ mount -t vfat /dev/loquesea /mnt/mountpoint

```

Y de paso, déjanos echar un vistazo a la salida de

```

$ cat /proc/filesystems

```

Tras el comando mount de arriba, si no se monta, usa "dmesg | tail" y pega aquí el resultado si ves algo relacionado con mount.

EDIT, modificado comando mount.

----------

## sefirotsama

Perdón por no poder postear con anterioridad, la verdad es que voy algo mal de tiempo.

Ya probé de montar la unidad siguiendo esa opción 6thpink y sigue sin funcionar.

El dmesg, lo que importa en teoria son solo las ultimas lineas no? Las pondre en negrita:

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> sefirot@localhost ~ $ dmesg
> 
> Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #56 SMP PREEMPT Mon Mar 26 02:45:49 CEST 2007
> 
> Command line: root=/dev/sda3
> ...

 

Que significa? Que debo hacer? Alguien puede ayudarme? Si hace falta más info iré posteando.

Gracias a todos

*Lo del runacovea ya lo solucioné y no tiene mucho que ver con el tema...

----------

## i92guboj

```

Unable to load NLS charset cp437 

FAT: codepage cp437 not found 

Unable to load NLS charset cp437 

FAT: codepage cp437 not found 

Unable to load NLS charset cp437 

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

```

Te presento a tu problema  :Smile: 

Recompila tu kernel incluyendo el código de páginas indicado. Yo en tu lugar los incluiría todos, no van a perjudicarte, y pueden ser muy útiles si usas unidades portables que puedan tener códigos de página distintos.

Están en algún lugar en el apartado de sistemas de archivos.

----------

## sefirotsama

Ahora mismo voy a probarlo (hay que ver si los problemas siempre están delante mis narices y conlo gorda que tengo la nariz no lo veo).

En el kernel tengo esto:

 *File Systems --> DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   │ │                                (437) Default codepage for FAT 
> 
>   │ │                                (iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT
> ...

 

Y en codificacion tenia esto:

 *File Systems --> Native Language Support wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   │ │                                --- Base native language support
> 
>   │ │                                (utf8) Default NLS Option
> ...

 

Ahora mismo voy a incluir el CP437 (<*>   Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)) y comento los resultados en seguida. Si me va me pondre de nuevo con el emerge world (Sabado! dia del emerge world! ; aunque esta semana es escepcional, xD)

----------

## pcmaster

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Ahora mismo voy a probarlo (hay que ver si los problemas siempre están delante mis narices y conlo gorda que tengo la nariz no lo veo).
> 
> En el kernel tengo esto:
> 
>  *File Systems --> DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems wrote:*   
> ...

 

Ahí yo pondría la página de códigos 850

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y en codificacion tenia esto:
> 
>  *File Systems --> Native Language Support wrote:*   
> ...

 

Y ahí también, ya que así reconocerá las mayúsculas acentuadas.

----------

## i92guboj

Siempre se puede escoger la página de códigos a usar al montar. Por ejemplo:

```

$ mount -t ntfs -o nls=iso8859-15 /dev/foo /mnt/bar

$ mount -t vfat -o iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850 /dev/foo /mnt/bar

```

Según sea ntfs o vfat.

Eso si, el soporte ha de estar en el kernel previamente. Si no no hacemos nada.

----------

## sefirotsama

Por fin funciona!!!

Gracias a todos!!!

(no me acordaba de toda esta basura que hay en mi pendrive)

----------

## JotaCE

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Siempre se puede escoger la página de códigos a usar al montar. Por ejemplo:
> 
> ```
> 
> $ mount -t ntfs -o nls=iso8859-15 /dev/foo /mnt/bar
> ...

 

como escribiría esa linea en fstab??  :Very Happy: 

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Siempre se puede escoger la página de códigos a usar al montar. Por ejemplo:
> 
> ```
> 
> $ mount -t ntfs -o nls=iso8859-15 /dev/foo /mnt/bar
> ...

 

Las opciones van en el quinto campo, por ejemplo:

```

/dev/sdd1   /mnt/pen                ntfs    users,noauto,umask=000,nls=iso8859-15     0 1

```

Eso es para el driver ntfs del kernel, no el ntfs-3g. Cada uno tiene opciones distintas, no se si el driver 3g tiene esta opción ni si la sintaxis es la misma. Supongo que en sus docs lo explicará todo.

----------

